# Heresy of the Inquisitor Lord



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Out of the warp came out a black ship which entered the deep cold vastness of space. Nearby the ship was a planet and an orbital space station. The nearby star was a small one and thus there wasn’t much light. The planet was small and near Tau space and where the Tyranids had invaded. The area had been reported to be infested by heretics. For that reason the Inquisition had arrived. Not just a normal Inquisitor but a very powerfully Inquisitor Lord.

Inside the black ship stood an Inquisitor, waiting for his hence men to arrive in the briefing room. Then his Interrogator arrived. Her name was Elisa, she was 31 years old and a psycher. She wore similar armour to that of the Seraphim’s which were the Sister’s of Battle elites. Yet all the symbols of the sister hood and the church were replace by Inquisitorial symbols. Like the Seraphim’s she had a jump pack but what really made her different from the rest was the two plasma guns attach to the bottom of her arms. They were a mix of Tau and Imperium Technology. “Reporting for Duty sir.” said Elisa as she bowed down to the Inquisitor and then took a seat in the briefing room.

((OOC: Recruitment thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30999))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking out the large window of the observation chamber, Jerico marveled at the sight of the world they were nearing. It had been years since he left his homeworld, and yet every time he was on a ship aproaching a world he marveled at the sight. To some, this would just be another world to do the Emperor's work, but for Jerico it was so much more. This was not his home, there were untold joys, secrets, and evils here that were not present on his homeworld.

Putting a hand to his face, his bionic hand, Jerico turned away from the window as older and darker memories made their way to the surface of his mind. Now was not the time for being overwhelmed by emotion; his new master would be waiting in the briefing room for everyone once they had exited the warp, best not to keep such a person waiting.

Pulling his gloves back on, Jerico descended from the observation chamber and quickly made his way to the briefing chamber that had been marked on the dataslate in his jacket. Once he entered, he discovered almost no one their save for the inquisitor and his true acolyte, if you could call her that. *All brute force, no grace or subtlty about you.* He thought to himself, knowing that the woman could, and undoubtedly would read his mind.

He had nothing against pyskers when it came to what they could do, but they all tended to be arrogant in some way. Walking forward, Jerico went down on a knee and bowed his head. _"My lord."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marcus drummed a tune onto the hilt of his powersword, he began too whistle a tune he had been taught as a young boy, he ran his head across his scarred face and up onto the pipes extending from the back of his head, he pulled his hand away and placed his free hand on the hilt of his weapon, walking into the room he said "greetings" as he took a seat.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry strode down the hallway, his long rifle across his back, pistol holstered at his side and combat knife glinting from its sheath. Turning into the briefing room he unslung his rifle. He gave the Inquisitor a cursory glance, nodded, and sat, making a dull thunk as his armoured power pack hit the wall behind him.Taking off his helmet with a slight hiss as it disconnected from his armour, he looked around at the rest of the retinue. The sister caught his eye, her white armour standing out. He sniggered. He knew his skills would outdo power armour any day of the week and he immediately found all the weak point in the armour with his eyes. Other than that he found no interest in any of the other retinue due to their 'exposed' nature. They were no challenge.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred valked towards the briefing room. He fingered on the hilt of his power sword as he walked. He wondered if the mission would be long, and what kind of heretics they would figth against. When he entered the briefing room he bowed to the Inquisitor lord. ''Reporting for duty, my lord'' He then nodded to the other persons that were there alredy and took a seat.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus Betum moved turned into the corridor towards the briefing room as he saw a storm trooper move into the briefing room. He allowed himself to break into a long flowing walk and he reached the door in time to hear the words "....my lord"

Placing his foot quickly into the crack to prevent the door shutting he flicked it open with a bang. He attempted to remain invisible and meld into the surroundings. He saw two sets of eyes widen in surprise at a door being opened by an invisible force however he saw the majority of the groups eyes focus upon him and he wiped his lips to hide a smirk.
He nodded to the group and knelt to inquisitor unsheathing his sword quickly and planting it in front of him "My life is yours to command sir"
He sat down in one of the two remaining seats and studied his comrades
He saw a man with a sniper rifle and his mouth curled in distate, snipers were all cowards hiding behind walls, killing men of bravery and valour in cold blood.
He allowed the storm troopers eyes to meet his.
He coughed pointedly muttering "coward" under his breath


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As Natasha rounded the last corner, she saw the briefing room door close behind someone. Walking briskly, she arrived at the door as it moved open again, entering, she saw the inquisitor and the retinue already assembled, she strode in, wearing her usual Catachan pants and flank vest, and her large heavy and worn longcoat over it, several blacker spots revealing where until recently several insignia were held, but now only showing the insignia of a sanctioned psyker and an inquisitorial 'I'. On the back, it still displayed her callsign in red paint 'Baby Cat', and under the coat, on her belt, she wore both her navy issue auto pistols, with her Catachan Jungle knife in her boot.

As the door closed behind her, she turned to the inquisitor and stood to attention 
'Pilot Natasha Yashan reportink for duty, Sir.'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Getting up off the ground, Jerico took a seat around the table, eyeing the younger interrogator, Elisa. He doubted she could live up to anything her title entailed and would be little better than a thug or soldier like the storm trooper who had entered. One word entered his mind even as he looked at the woman, knowing that she would become privy to it when she read his mind as she would undoubtedly do, *"Witch"*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry caught the glance of the new arrival and stared him down coldy. Touching his knife he mouthed "you wish" back. He turned away and leaned back into his seat, waiting for the briefing to start so he could get down to what he did best, killing.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa waited patiently for the Inquisitor Lord orders and the briefing to start. She didn't use her psychic powers to read anyone minds. In fact she hated using her powers and only used them in battle when necessary or to better aid the mission. The Inquisitor Lord on the other hand was a far different story. He was always looking into peoples mind and his retinue was no acceptation. "It looks like I did not pick the best candidates for this mission. Jerico and Harry if you have problems with my interrogator or other members of retinue then please state them now where we can all hear." said the Inquisitor waiting for them to speak. Elisa was about to say something but the Inquisitor signaled her with his hand to stay quiet. He kept his eyes focus Jerico and Harry.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Wow, didn't see that coming[/sarcasm]]

_"My lord, if I may be so blunt, you don't think we are the wrong people for this or else you would not have taken everyone this far. I would rather be with my master and his staff, but it is as the Emperor wills it. One does not need to have mental powers in order to see this, only a keen mind to pick up on the cues and tells."_ Jerico points out. _"I speak only for myself here, but there is no problem; only the displeasure of knowing that other than yourself, others of lesser standing have unrestricted access to the minds of those loyal to Him on Earth."_ He added, making the sign of the aquila even as he did. _"That, and unless we are going to full scale war I believe that the likes of carapace and power armour are not an absolute neccessity. Both tend to draw attention where we might not want any; and some of us do not seem fully suited for war if that is what you are planning."_ He pointed out, getting a bad feeling about what they were actually here for.

*So you both can read me, thats fine; all that I have to hide is from the enemies of the Emperor, not those who I work alongside. *Jerico thought to himself, well aware of the fact that his private thoughts were likely being intruded upon by not one, but two minds.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"If you are speaking about Elisa reading your mind you need not fear. She is sanctioned and that should be a good engough reason yet I doubt for you it is so I will continue. She actually hates using her powers. She hates what she is and only uses her powers when she has to. You are now wondering why she hates using her powers? Almost her entire family is part of the Adepta Sororitas or the Ecclesiarchy. It was her life long goal to become one yet when she manifested psychic powers her entire life was shattered. Instead she choose the next closes path and became part of the Inquisition. That is why she won't read your mind unless she thinks your a traitor. As for your comment about the mission what makes you think you will all be on the same team or have the same objective? What makes you think you will be going with your current gear? Would it not make more sense for you to be brief then select your gear? I hope you understand now. As for you Harry have you nothing to say? Do not make me wait and waste my time." said the Inquisitor Lord.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"The only problem I have is that with people who judge others before combat"_ he said, adding _"and I have seen plenty of that"_ with a sideways glance at Jericho. _"206 Combat drops before leaving the 409th ODJJ, and since then 67 VIP escort missions, with no VIP's being killed under my guard, ever."_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Noticing the inquisitor had moved onto other things, Natasha quietly took her seat and leaned against the back of the seat, thinking 'Great.. overinflated ego's bashing at eachother not 5 minutes into getting into a briefing room.. That's not a good sign.. where is a commissar when you need one.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"You wish people not to judge you so quickly? Then you should not judge them. I read your mind and you were already assuming things about many of my henchmen. You are what you hate. Yet enough of this. Let us get started with them mission briefing since we are all here. Your mission will be to retrieve this xeno artifact. We believe it is being held in this space station. Rumor has it that the space station is infected with either xeno or cultist. I believe that it is infected by both. You will retrieve the artifact. If you are unable to find the artifact then you are to purge as much of the ship as possible so that I can send in my Storm Troopers to clear the area out and continue to search for the artifact. You also have a secondary optional objective. Capture the leader of their forces. I wish to put him under Inquisitorial investigation before delivering the Emperor judgment upon him. Yet remember that this optional. I don't want you wasting your lives to capture him if you can just kill him. Now I shall give you some tactical information about the space station. The space station center is a small sphere. Out of this sphere comes four straight lines like a cross. Outside this sphere is a ring that is connected to the four straight lines. Outside of that ring is another ring which is connected to the end of the four straight lines. The straight lines connect the circles and sphere together. Now are their any question? If not then I suggest you head to the armoury and get the required equipment of this objective. "My Lord would it not be wiser to send in space marine terminators of this this?" ask Elisa. "Indeed it would. I sent a request to several chapters but all of them are currently busy fighting battles and are unable to spare any troops. That is why you are being sent instead." said the Inquisitor Lord as he then waited for any further questions.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Explains why I'm so good at what I do"_ Harry muttered under his breath. _"Right then"_ he said, adding _"Sir"_ with a little more than a touch of sarcasm.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Sir, Yes, Sir!' Natasha stands up after listening to the briefing. 'I do have a question, Sir. What kind of Xenos might be on this station, and what kind of possible armaments will these cultists be carrying?'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Turning towards Natasha the Inquisitor began to speak. "The Inquisition believe there will be genestealers. As for possible armaments they will have las weapons and possibly daemons. Not much else is know." said the Inquisitor Lord waiting for further questions if any.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Genies and daemons, nice and squishy.'_ Harry muttered.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Another question, sir. In howfar is station still operation? Is cental komlinksky or internal systems operational? Gettink access to internal auspex would help much in locatink target. Also if outer defense beink operational, gettink in might be difficult. I am asumink that station is in enemy hands?'

She looks over the display of the station, and it's size, as well as any indications on the display of possible defensive outer positions and docking ports.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"The station still has life support but has received some critical damage. Yet some area are still operational. As for defense this is a civilian station. Thus it has no weapons, we scanned the station just to be sure. The station may be in enemy hands but their is fighting between them and the currently the air lock rooms are open meaning nothing can survive in their. You will be able to enter the first room without any problems. Any other questions?" ask the Inquisitor.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'What about surveilance systems, are dey opererational? It might be good ideaski if we could be linkink into them to get more information from enemy. Central power source might also be goodski to know where to find, in case we need to make station go do big bang.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Surveillance system are down. Thus neither we or the enemy can use them. The Central power source is at the center. That is probably where the artifact and the cult leader will be at. The black ship can easily destroy the space station. So you need not worry about that." said the Inquisitor as he then waited for any more questions.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'So we fly shuttle to center, blow open outer hull and decompress area, then grab artifact? I'm not very good at zero-g operations, but I probably can do good job flyink shutten next to it.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Einar, whats up with the terrible spelling?]

_"Its a space station, even a civilian one is fairly well armoured, a small ship wouldn't be able to do enough damage."_ Jerico pointed out while still in his seat. _"If the scum within are in conflict, then that makes infiltration all the better; the various groups will be to busy fighting with one another to really take notice of our actions if we are discrete. Nothing showy, nothing fancy, just snatch and grab the artifact so that this ship can blast them all back to warp and their foul alien masters."_

Flexing his bionic arm, Jerico couldn't get his mind off something being amiss, along with the phantom itch plagueing his lost limb. Gripping his left hand in a fist, the ripper within his arm activated and popped out; an eight inch saw tooth blade that moved so fast that a normal human could not even tell. Releasing his clenched fist, the blade retracted.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"And what happens if you destory the artifact while shooting at the space station. The risk of damaging the artifact is far to great. Infiltrating will be very difficulty in this mission. The main rooms are large but most of the enemies are within the passage ways that connect the ship together. These passage ways have only engough room for two people to walk side by side. Yet that does not mean it will not be possible. It will be best if the heavy hitters stay a bit behind will the infiltrators move up and mark any targets for the heavy hitters. Any more questions?" said the Inquisitor.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"206 Combat drops before leaving the 409th ODJJ, and since then 67 VIP escort missions, with no VIP's being killed under my guard, ever."
Amicus had remained silent as the others discussed the mission however he could remain silent no longer
He laughed and muttered
"You have obviously never met an assassin that knows the right end of a knife."

However he felt a hint of unease and a twinge of anxiety over this "artifact"
He stood
"Sir, what is this artifact, chaotic, xenos? wE have no idea what it looks like, is their a picture?. How are we to carry it, I have no desire to carry a chaotic artefact in my pocket. I agree with Jericho, a snatch and grab mission has a better chance of success in my opinion."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Gives a small grin at the mention of small coridors. 'Do we get flamers?'

[Vostroyan Accent ]


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Well, they found the right end of mine with their necks"_ Harry shot back.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I am not very interested to carry chaos artifacts either.'' Fred said with a smile, he then turned to Harry.
''I am impresed that you have so many combat drops.''


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"The artifact is xeno. Once you have it you will each activate the beacon. This beacon will allow us to track on to you and teleport you out. Which we will then destory this space station. If you wish to carry flamers then you may. Any more questions?" ask the Inquisitor Lord who was actually getting a bit tried of these questions.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Mhh.. I got no more questions.. I'm assuming we'll get Navy flight armour with enviro helmets and rebreathers.. I'd rather suffocate in a decompressed area.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Life support is still working. When the air lock realize there is a ship dock they will close and provide life support. I assume the rest of you have no further questions. Now please head towards the armory. Their you will find many different weapons that have been combined with xeno technology. Thus they have an dramatic improve effectiveness. We also have combined xeno armour. Take whatever you think you will need to finish this mission." said the Inquisitor Lord as he got up and then left the room.

((OOC: I need everyone in their next post to call heads or tails. If your wondering which one I will be calling it will be the one called the least))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Don't care, I just want to get this done"_ Harry says, pulling out a coin and flips it. _"Heads it is"_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: I meant make it in OOC not with the actually character))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: does it matter?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: heads for me)
Amicus looked at the inquisitor and raised one eyebrow.
'I think i'll stick with what i've got thanks. My sword has never failed me. As you can read my mind I will speak it. Isn't such technology against the imperial creed. It's an insult to the machine god!" 

He turned to Harry and smirked
"So you stopped a few cultists so high on the glory of chaos they dont know the meaning of the world subtlety. You have never faced a true assassin. You wouldnt have time to reach for your knife before your throat was oozing blood."
He laughed
"And dont be impressed with so many combat drops. Anyone can drop into cover and shoot people from behind a wall. Thats not valour that's cowardice. I know Harry will embark on a rendition of his encounters with the enemy but i would never trust a sniper to stand beside me in combat."


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha salutes the inquisitor and heads off to the armory. (( heads for me ))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"You have obviously never fought beside the 409th. We are soldiers first and foremost, specialists second. Nor do you seem to understand the role of a sniper very well." Harry shot back.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Marcus simply stayed seated during everything, he sang a song in his mind while thinking about his team mates. ( tails for me)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"My lord, I'll be taking my leave to the armoury rather than listening to these two bicker."_ Jerico said before following the woman, Natasha, out the briefing room.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Slows down a moment as she hears Jerico follow her, walking alongside him.
'Lets hope dey not get us killed.'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Its not the group that you should be worried about, something is amiss with the mission."_ Jerico answered back to the woman. _"The lord inquisitor has a small army of storm troopers on board, I've seen them, and yet he sends a motley assortment of the inquisitions servants to carry out this mission."_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha nods. 'I am noticink.. I spend 5 months in spaceflight to transport from regiment to this place. Maybe inquisitor not trust own men with artifact and presume we all fight over thing if it gets bad and he gets it anyway?'


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I have no more questions'' Fred said before he left the briefing room. He slowly walked towards the armory.

ooc: tail for me.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"And I don't have time for ignorant fools"_ Harry said as he got up and headed to the armoury to pick up his added weaponry, his heavy armour making dull thuds as he stepped along the walkway.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Those of you who pick heads you find a master crafted power sword. You can either grab the power sword or leave it their. Yet I suggest that you do. Those who didn't (including me) simply miss the master crafted power sword. Their are only engough master crafted power swords for the people who choose heads. Everyone may now choose equipment form the Armory. I suggest you get some kind of heavy armour or xeno weapons.))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Jerico and Natasha entered the armoury, the interrogator shook his head. _"We are all the Emperor's servents; the lord inquisitor of all people understands that. If he is sending us in than it is likely because it will corrupt anyone else who does not work close with him. At least that would explain why the likes of you and I are being sent."_ Moving towards the hold, Jerico stared at the servitor before unholstering his stubber. _"I need man stopper rounds for this weapon, and a las pistol as well."_ He told the mindless man or woman, so disfigured you could no longer tell just what the creature was anymore.

Turning to Natasha, Jerico moved aside to let her passed so she could get her own weapons and armour. _"I don't know about you, but I am no true military man, though I have heard the saying: the best plans never go perfectly right."_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry strode into the armoury. _"My standard long las, hot-shot las pistol, knife, grenades. Oh, and I'll grab one of those master-crafted power swords too."_ Harry sheathed his knife and slung his rifle onto his magna-holster mounted on his back, his hellpistol into his hip mounted one before delicately placing the sword onto his secondary back holster.

OOC: Magna-holster = magnetic holster, means I don't have to worry about slings and stuff. my own creation if you will, hope you guys don't mind about it


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Gives Jerico a smile. _'I was pilot before inquisitor inspection make me out for psyker. I not remember much of before, but Catachans give me new home. And when enemy comes all plans goes fubar. Let me give you tip, take one of these, might save your life.'_
She picks up a naval flight suit and helmet with rebreather, as well as a carapace armour.
_'Normally in jungle, carapace is too heavy for good use, but in space ship, this help good. And flight suit has pressure control and oxygen, in case hull get compromised.'_
Turning to the servitor, she puts down her pair of heavy naval pistols. 'You have spare clips and explosive clips for these? I like big bang.'
Seeing the servitor return with the ammo and the beautifully crafted powersword, she looks at it a little amazed. _'Wow, not sure what to do with this. Is beautifull sword though.'_
She removes her heavy longcoat, then removes her webbing and undoes her flak armour, giving it to the servitor, then takes off her pants and puts on the flight suit, covering it with the carapace armour and her combat webbing.
fastening her belt, she checks her pistols and fills them up with the regular ammo, keeping the spare clips and explosive clips on her webbing in a pouch. Replacing her combat knife back in her boot, and picks up a pair of frag grenades and a pair of krak grenades, then eyes the melta bomb and puts it in a pouch quickly, grinning like a kid._'The cats show me how to use these, but never let me play with them. Think they will give us demo charges?'_
Finally she puts the powersword in it's sheath on her back.
Rechecking that all is in place and adjusting her webbing to the slightly bulkier carapace armour, she finally puts on her gloves and picks up her suit's helmet.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The inquisitor merely glared at him not deigning to answer his question and he decided to leave
"I take my leave my lord'
He wandered down the corridor to the armoury and saw it stuffed with gadgets
He looked around in wonder and saw a small suit of light armour like that worn by the dark eldar. He felt his eyed widen at the dark suit and he snatched it up. It was skin tight and so light he felt almost naked. He flipped in mid air twisting and writhing. He landed amazed. He clipped on the inferno pistol and the ctan phase sword. He turned and saw a beautiful power sword. He clipped it on the other sword and drew them both and laughed a long high laugh. Slipping 3 knives into his suit and 2 into compartments in the small boots he wore he turned fixing a vox ear piece to his ear.
*"Sir what time do we leave... Is their a training cage that I could use?*


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred entered the armory and started to look for a servitor.
''Ah there you are, i need my standard equipment and a extra clips for the lasgun''
He checked the lasguns scope.
''Good the scope is fine, and i need a new helm, my old ones vox system is dead.''
He put on his new helm and walked out of the armory.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Everyone who grab the master crafted power sword please give me two numbers between one and six (sort of like rolling two dice). Everyone is to meet at the hanger where we will soon dock into the space station))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: 3 & 5

Harry finished putting on his armour and after checking his weapons were secured he made his way down to the hangar.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: 3 and 4 please)
Amicus leapt a flashing stroke from the practice cage and he laughed in exhilaration as a second cut forced him to twist wildly. He felt the suit melded to his body and he laughed again at its brilliance. In the distance he heard the call to the space hangar and he focused spinning away from the strokes and slamming his foot onto the button that paused the cage. It ground to a halt and he jumped from it snatching up a towel and his sword as he left

Two minutes later he arrived in the hanger composed and serene his sword pinned at his side


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( you already got mine  ))

Natasha puts on her flight suit's helmet, with a click, it settled into place and display's lit up inside her helmet. 'Mizdrovia! This not standard suit, this is something else!', she checked her com system, and examined all the displays of the built in auspex systems, flipping a few switches on her arm, the built in opticals overlayed thermal data, zooming, movement, a map display and her vitals as well as the fact there was no oxygen tank attached to the suit.
She picked up an oxygen tank, making sure it's full, hooked it up to the suit on the back, feeling a litte weighed down but happy with it nonetheless, then set the suit to filter oxygen from her surroundings, to preserve her tank and made her way to the hangar.

Saluting the inquisitor as she fell into line. 'Ready, Sir'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa had just gotten her new armour. It combined the stealth armour of the Tau stealth suit and the protection of power armour. She turned on and blended into the background. Yet those close to her could still see her. She made her way to hanger with her stealth armour turned on arriving near her teammates, unsure if they would even realize she had already arrived. "I see you all have arrived. You will be using this shuttle to enter the space station. Usually I would give you a better ship but for this mission it would be unnecessary. That is all, I hope you have a good hunt." said the Inquisitor as he turned his back towards them and walk away.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha nods, saluting again as the inquisitor leaves, then looks to Elisa. 'I gather I fly shuttle? With no defenses, will be easy ride, as long as hangar systems still operational, else we shut hangar ourselves.'
She makes her way into the shuttle and sits down in the pilot seat, her flight suit locking into the shuttle controls and beginning pre-flight checks, bringing up tacticals and setting up the Vox system in the shuttle, as well as hollering flight control that they're preparing to launch.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_"Power armour on a stealth mission? Plan on causing as much havoc as possible so that we can't get by relatively unnoticed?"_ Jerico says as he passes Elisa, rolling his eyes as he walks up the shuttle ramp and sits in one of the grav couches.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa was getting sick of Jerico attitude. She sealed the doors to the ship leaving everyone else outside. "Do you have a problem with me. It seems that every time you get the opportunity to criticize me you do. You judge me yet you have not seen me in battle. I for one am sick of it. Yet I believe their is something else causing this problem. So why don't you spit it out so we can resolve our conflict one way or the other. Cause I rather resolve this now instead of half way during the mission." said Elisa in a furious tone.

((OOC: Everyone else you have two days to make a post before we leave you behind. If you are unsure what to post send me a pm or make a post in the OOC. Or just knock on the ship wondering whats going on.))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Standing up from the grav couch, Jerico rounded on the other interrogator, it took all his might but he managed to slam her against the bulkhead with his prostetic arm._ "Yes I have a problem with you, Emperor damn you. That your a witch I can live with, though everything I have seen of your kind screams at me to put a round in your skull."_ He said before releasing her and turning away, taking a step before continuing. _"You are the disciple of an inquisitor, of a great man; and yet you act more like the commander of an army than his pupil. More like a warlord better suited to being directed than rooting out the Emperor's enemies. I look at you and see everything my own master has taught me to see past, can you even function without great weapons and armour?"_ This time Jerico turned back to Elisa, arms spread to both sides.

_"We go now, to infiltrate an enemy held station; to steal some item and possibly the leader of our enemies. Instead of going about this with subtlty and covert tactics, you are going in power armour with gear that will make you stand out and can compromise the rest of us. Its strong, but if every enemy knows an agent of the Imperium is there, we won't be able to stop them all and succeed."_ He finished, putting both arms back to his sides before tensing his bionic arm, the ripper spearing out before going back in as he untensed. _"Satisfied that its out in the open? That you have been told by another that you are better off as a commander of soldiers rather than a possible inquisitor?"_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa snapped. She hated being called a Witch. She didn’t care about everything else he said. What he said reminded her of how she was treated back in the pass. She remembered the black ships and then her sisters. She grabbed Jerico and punched him in the face not once but twice. “Don’t you ever call me a Witch.” yelled Elisa before two Storm Troopers managed to open the door. One of them tried to grab Elisa arm but the other simply hit Elisa over the head with the butt of his hell gun. The attack knocked Elisa out. The two Storm Troopers grabbed her and left the ship not before giving a cold stare at Jerico.

((OOC: Elisa won’t be part of this mission))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

He could taste the warm metallic tang of blood in his mouth; spitting a wad out, Jerico simply echoed the stare of the trooper hauling the other interrogator away. Looking at the others, he shook his head; _"she asked a question and I answered, they did the rest; lets get on with this mission."_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Hearing the commotion, Natasha slips out of her pilot seat and opens the door to the main cabin from the pilot cabin, just in time to see the altercation, she glares at Jerico.
_'We serve how Emperor sees fit. Not everyone ask for being psyker, yet we serve all same. You think I ask for this?'_
She turns her shoulder to him, showing the sanctioned psyker badge on her greatcoat. 

_'If was up to me, I'd be flyink Imperial Eagle assault craft, or maybe even star cruiser. Being psyker is death sentence for most, and worse for those that are not picked up on time. For few who DO finish training, it means life of outcast. Nobody trust warp touched, and with good reason. I see what warp can do. Just remember that those that serve emperor as his psykers serve as much as you, and must face horror every day, and every time it required to call on warp gift. I earn trust of platoon when I save dem from incoming artillery with warp power, that why callsign is Baby Cat, Cat for Catachan, on death world, you Must trust trooper next to you, else you die. Sometimes you die even when you do. Cannot be helped. But without, you sure as well will die.'_
She pauses a moment, breathing in to calm herself a little from her outburst.

'We need good leader to head operation, and unfailing chain of command, else mission is doomed from start. The Inquisitor saw fit to have her lead, I trust his judgement.'
She turns from him not waiting for an awnser and enters the cockpit, sitting back down and strapping in, she clicks the com. 
_'This is Baby Cat to his Lordship, small altercation in ship, Elisa unconcious and off to brig, we need new appointed leader for mission.'_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Reroute Elisa to penitence chambers. She will be punished. As for the rest of you I'll investigate after the mission. In the mean time since Natasha seems to be the only one who can get along with everyone and focus on the mission instead of judging other people she will be the leader of the mission. Do not fail me. Your guys are already starting to get on my nerves. Inquisitor Lord out." said the Inquisitor Lord.

((OOC: Inquisitor Einar give me two numbers between one and six. Like two dice rolls again.))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Taking in Natasha's words, Jerico grabbed the woman's arm and moved in close. _"If your claiming you heard even half of what I said to her than you should know I don't care that she is or is not a psyker. That woman has the makings of a good solider, not a good interrogator. We may all be servents of the God-Emperor but if we do not serve where we are best than what good is that."_ He whispered to her before hearing the transmission from the inquisitor lord. That she would be the leader made more sense, Natasha seemed to have more common sense, in that she took a normal, solid gun and flight suit over heretical weaponry and power armour.

Looking at Natasha, Jerico had to ask her the all important question. _"Are you ready to lead the rest of us? Are you willing to take on the responsibility of this whole mission?"_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( 2 and 6 ))
Natasha blinks, then takes a deep breath as she realises what order the inquisitor just gave, leaving her in command. Looking a little shocked for the moment, she recuperates reasonably quickly.
_'The inquisitor ordered it, if he has the confidence in me, I will make sure that confidence is not misplaced.'_
clicking her com bead, switching to squad channel.
_'Baby Cat to squad, we are leavink in hour. I want everyone in shuttle in half hour for weapons inspection. I need know ordnance carried by squad on mission. Cat out.'_
She walks out of the shuttle and heads to the nearest cogitator, flicking several buttons and incanting the words of data retrieval, to attempt to pull up data slates on the squad to see what their skills are as well as a full blueprint of the station. ( and if the computer says I don't have clearance, she'll bang the thing a few times till it's been properly subdued and compliant. )


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Your character is fine Natasha. Next person to post please pick heads or tails. This will decide what will happen to my character. Feel free to take off when ever your ready. If their is any specific data you want Einar please send me a pm. Nothing really much for me to add.))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus fought the urge to laugh as he saw Elisa carried out and he quickly moved into the ship settling himself on the grav couch. He heard the Inquisitors announcement and fought the urge to laugh at Natasha's appointment. A pilot leading a combat squad, these psykers stick together.
He moved towards the psyker pilot and presented his inferno pistol and the two swords. 
"This is all im carrying" he paused before deciding to be polite as he saw nervousness flit across her face. It appeared she needed all the support she could get 
"is their anything i can do to help, sir" he added earnestly. If this mission was too survive they needed strong leadership and unity. Thus he turned to Jerico and hissed in his ear
"We all hate psykers, but frak that, the mission is most important. Any fool can see our pilot isnt a leader so lets not make it any more difficult for her than we have to. I have an evil feeling about this mission and I feel we will need unity more than anything in the end. Please Jerico!"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha looks over the weapons and his armour and nods.
_'That will do Amicus. I have not lead team before, yes, however, I had good teachers.'_
She slides the catachan combat knife from her boot and holds it up for a moment. 
_'This was given to me by old Iron Hand himself. I earn respect of Catachans. I AM catachan. And one thing they teach is that the soft don't live. I know quite well how to handle combat situations, and I have had good teachers in leading covert squads, I see this is promotion due that otherwise I would not get, frying pan make good hard eggs, da?'_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I hope I haven't missed it, my internet failed for a few days.

Seeing the ship preparing to leave, Harry sprinted across the deck and up the ramp into the craft. Seeing a free seat he sat down and strapped himself and his weapons in, his heavy carapace armour making a dull thud against the metal. _"Where the witch bitch?"_ he asked casually.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred ran towards the ship close behind Harry yelling.
''Wait for me!'' He got to the ship and sat down and strapped himself.
''So when are we going?''


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"This is Inquisitor Lord to Natasha, please do not leave yet. Have Jerico and Harry leave the ship and tell them to meet me at the hanger. I believe their attitude is to far of a risk for this mission. Once they have left the ship you may start your mission. May the Emperor be with you. Inquisitor Lord out." said the Inquisitor Lord as he made his way towards the hanger.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Natasha had left the shuttle when the inquisitor had sent his transmission; so she would have no idea that it had been sent. _"Great, we haven't even started yet and this team is getting pulled apart over nothing."_ He mumbled to himself before leaving the cockpit. _"Harry, the lord inquisitor is summoning us, time to get off the shuttle."_ He said before descending the entry ramp and awaiting the inquisitor's arrival.

(What are we down to, a team of three actually in the shuttle at this point? That'll go down well..)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( and since no one said heads or tails, I'm saying tails for ya necro ))
Hearing the inquisitor's lord's order over her open combead as she heads back, she meets the two at the entrance ramp, letting them overhear her secure transmission to the inquisitor.
'Baby Cat to his lordship, begging pardon but am needink every member I have, I can handle it, and if not, I do commissar on them.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: I wish you didn't pick tails. Now something bad is going to happen to my character.))

"Every well. Permission granted. I will deal with them after the mission. You may restore my faith in the rest of them. Feel free to leave. You guys better do a good job or I will have you all share the same punishment as Elisa. Let me tell you that is a fate you don't want. My punishments are considered far worst then most Inquisitors. Now got on with your mission and may the Emperor be with you." said the Inquisitor Lord as he began to make his was to penitence chambers. In his hand he carried an ancient scroll.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry had followed Jericho down the ramp and overheard the exchange between Natasha and the Inquisitor. He knew there was always friction in units, but it had never threatened the mission before. He clammed up and moved back into the ship.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

After a little while, Natasha returns into the ship again, carrying a few data slates and a melta gun and a satchel of grenades. She hands out the data slates to everyone on board, then gives the melta gun to Fred.
_'I check profiles, I think you best suited carrying this. I'm thinking little heavy weapon support might be usefull. Now, we all get off on bad start, lets not make worse. Mission is we go in, grabbink artifact, then get out.'_
She punches up the layout of the space station on the hololith, runes indicating various things, a red marker in the central command area and a blue marker on one of the landing zones, a route plotted along several small access ducts and coridors, avoiding main coridors and walkways.
_'I gave each of you dataslate with map of station, in case we seperate, mission objective is primary goal.'_
She pauses a moment, letting them all know what exactly she meant by that.
_'Once we enter station, we should expect whole area hostile from start, and anything movink dangerous.'_She gives a slight smirk, knowing quite well she's stating the obvious here.
_'Squad order will be: Betum, Gunner, me, Jones, Jerico, Thates. I assume you all have plenty, but I thought I brinink spare party favours.'_
With a grin she holds up the satchel of grenades, having run off to the armoury and gotten the melta gun and a pile of frags, kraks, flashbangs, a few melta bombs, some tube charges and a demo charge.
_'I want everyone well stocked on flashbangs and melta's, in case we needing opening unfriendly armoured doors. Also rememberink, this is space station, so watch where you shootink. Especially with Melta gun. Any questions?'_
She looks them all over, feeling her confidence rise, as she gets into the very familiar feeling of a covert assault mission, almost as if feeling her old sergeant Harker is watching over her.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus had a few things to say but he felt that the Inquisitors patience was not to be tested any further, whilst he was pleased at heading the squad. He looked at Harry and felt his mouth twitch in contempt. He would have to watch his own back, he couldnt count on a sniper.

Seizing a few grenades he stuffed them into his pockets before studying the data slates. He smiled 
"lets go" he muttered to the surroundings


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry grabbed a few flashbangs, kraks and frags and strapped them into his webbing. He eyed up the melta gun, but decided against it. It wasn't his style.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( She gave the melta gun to Fred Thates, flerden's character ))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I know, doesn't stop me eyeing it up haha


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred takes the meltagun and looks at it for a short while.
''So you expect us to face heavy armor there?'' He said with a smile.
''But any way, I am ready to go.''


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Uncooperative station bulkheads are heavily armoured, and melta more portable than flamer and is good at roastink just about anythink coming down a corridor, just remember not aimink at sides, explosive decompression is not funny.'


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Seeing as there are no more questions, Natasha heads to the pilot cabin, straps herself back in and turns on the engines.
_'Baby Cat to Flight control, I am ready for takeoff, please secure hangar bay.'
'Roger Cat, hangar bay secured, bay doors opening in 4, 3, 2, 1. Hangar bays open, you are clear for take-off.'_

She punches the engines, the craft smoothly taking off and flies out of the black ship. She looks over the controls, and switches of active sensors and lighting, switching over to stealth mode and quietly flies to the station at an angle, relying on visual data only to find her way to the open hangar, easily navigating the shuttle into it in the dark.
Throwing on the floodlights, she checks the ships auspex to see if there's any hostiles in the hangar as she lands, then heads to the main cabin.

_'Gentlemen, we are at station now, am goink out to close hangar doors, those who thought to bring enviro suits with me.'_
She heads for the airlock, waiting for those that remembered to bring vaccuum suits to join her, then closes the airlock as she closes her flight helmet and turns on her internal air supply, letting them fan out of the ship and secure the perimeter, making her way to the cogitator, she flicks a few switches, then bangs the thing on the side, the hangar doors closing behind them and the internal station's systems pressurizing the hangar.

Clicking the com, she voxes _'All safe now, time we get underway. Regroup at hangar airlock.'_

She switches off the suits internal air supply, letting her taste the air of the station through her rebreather as she waits for the rest of the squad to join them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Exiting the shuttle, Jerico unholstered his stubber and quickly made his way over to Natasha and one of the hangers inner portals. Getting out his dataslate, Jerico hands it to Natasha; _"where do you want to proceed from here?"_ He asks, thinking that things are far to calm. No one detected their entry, and their was nothing in here, at least nothing living that had been picked up by the ships scanners.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'We take tube ahead, to inner ring, then prepare escape route, before we goink down to lower level, then tube to central hub, and work way up till we find target'

She touches a few buttons on the slate, drawing out the route. 2 positions marked with 'surprise' in green, halfway across the 2nd level tubes that aim straight for this airlock.

'We goink in quiet, then make run for it with bang behind us.'

OOC:
MUHAHAHA Post number 666!!!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled drawing his inferno pistol in one fluid motion, feeling the grooves in its handle dig into his hand. The ctan phase sword flourished in his other hand and he bent his knees ready and alert.
He glanced at the data slate and smiled at the words surprise
"are we ready sir?"


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As her team assembled at the entrance, she looked them all over, then nodded and hissed 'Go!' as she hit the airlock opening command rune.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry stacked up behind the group and readied his rifle. He checked his pistol, grenades and sword before giving his "ready" signal. He tensed as the order to move was given. _This is it_ he thought.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred grabbed his new meltagun and moved with the rest of the group.
''I am ready''.
He stayed from the front when the group moved.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The area was cleared. Their was no enemies in sight. In the next room which was pretty small were four doors. One of which they had just entered from. Their was a door to the left and a door to the right that were unlock. Yet the door that lead to the center of the space station was lock and sealed. A melta shot could probably open it. Yet these doors were usually only sealed if something was wrong and it was dangerous to enter them. Their was a small data pad that a Tech Priest could probably read or someone with lots of understanding of the Machine Spirit.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha checks her auspex, seeing if there's anything showing up on the fancy scanners in this odd helmet of her flight suit. Looking over the pad, she looks at the others 'Anyone know Cogboy Babble?'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Natasha checks her auspex, seeing if there's anything showing up on the fancy scanners in this odd helmet of her flight suit. Looking over the pad, she looks at the others 'Anyone know Cogboy Babble?'


The door to the left showed 5 life signs. The door to the right showed no life signs and normal conditions. The door that was lock in front of them should no life signs but odd signals.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry leant against the wall, casually glancing back down the hall, waiting for the next door to be opened.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

As she receives the input from her internal auspex, the motions for com silence, then signals everyone to take up postions, and points to the the left door, signaling 5 people behind it, before she looks at the controls of the main door, trying to make sense of what the cogitator is trying to tell her, mostly checking for howmany warning signs there are and if there's any that she recognises as possible decompression alerts.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus moved to the door desperately listening for a sign of what to expect. He desperately signalled for someone to cover him and hoped it would be Jerico following him into the room
He instinctively trusted that mans abilities in battle
He looked at the pilot holding his pistol straight waiting for a signal that the team was in position


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the auspex picked up life signs down the left corridor and Natasha started to signal for everyone to get into position, Jerico made a sign of his own. A fight could alert others, and that would blow the groups cover. He motioned for the to take the right corridor and remain unseen for now.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha nods at Jerico, then points to the controls she's looking at, making a questioning sign to the bulkhead ahead, before she goes back to examining the controls.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> As she receives the input from her internal auspex, the motions for com silence, then signals everyone to take up postions, and points to the the left door, signaling 5 people behind it, before she looks at the controls of the main door, trying to make sense of what the cogitator is trying to tell her, mostly checking for howmany warning signs there are and if there's any that she recognises as possible decompression alerts.


You recognize that one of the warning signs is showing decompression and lack of life support. That is why the door is sealed. To make matters worse you also see a small red line made out of blood going to all three directions due to your observations. You realize that this might be a chaos ritual.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha curses quietly. 'Drazniov, main route is blocked, and my guts say, these cultists up to no good.' She indicates the red lines.
'I guess, quietest approach is maybe not best one, lets take out those behind door and hope it slow down whatever they be doink.'
She moves to the side door, standing by the panel, making one last check on her auspex and signals the approximate positions of the 5 people on the other side of the door, then closes her eyes, concentrating with a deep breath and slow exhale, a hazy sheet as if hot air forming around her, then expands, giving a ripling sensation around the three gunners positions around the room, as she opens her eyes, she signals Jerico and Amicus to head for the door and the others to give cover fire, checking quickly to make sure everyone is ready and holding up three fingers. She takes out her navy pistol in her other hands and slowly counts down on her fingers as the squad prepares for the first contact with the enemy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: The recruitment thread has been updated to show the new active characters. If you are still active and your character is not shown in the 2nd post of the recruitment thread just send me a pm))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Was that the door with the strange signs or the one that had no one in it that is decompressed? Its not like we don't still have another option..)

Pushing himself flat up against the side of the wall next to the portal into the next corridor, Jerico couldn't help but wonder why Natasha wasn't sending the more heavily armed and armoured storm trooper forward first. As a shock trooper he made for a far better candidate than the likes of pilots, interrogators, assassins, or non combatants.

Shaking his head, Jerico gripper his pistol in his non mechanical hand and readied for the portal to open.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> (Was that the door with the strange signs or the one that had no one in it that is decompressed? Its not like we don't still have another option..)


((OOC: The door that leads to the center is lock and decompressed (hence why it's lock) The door to the left has life signs but is open and the door to the right is open but no life signs.))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus smiled a little raising the inferno pistol as it became apparent that they were going to get their first taste of action
The ctan phase sword slid easily from its scabard and Amicus let it hang easily at his side
He quickly signalled to Jericho 
"Me first or you first"
He turned to the pilot waiting for a signal to advance unsure whether the door he was going have to try and kick the door in or whether the pilot could open it


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry glanced back at the squad. _"Decide soon guys, my trigger finger is gettin itchy"_ he said through his com-bead. _"By the way, if you need something kicked in, storm troopers do it well, we are trained in entry techniques, if you hadn't noticed"_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Frowns, signalling com silence as she holds her countdown, then motions, Amicus first, Jericho second, Hary third, counts down again, from three and presses the door release mechanism to open the side door to the auspex blips.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The door slid open and Amicus moved in he caught a glimps of a few shadowy figures at the back of the room and he fired his inferno pistol at one of the indistinct shapes. Instinctively he rolled towards the far wall hoping that Jericho would be following him tightly. 
As he hit the wall he fired the inferno pistol a second time in the general direction of the shapes he had seen.
He scanned the room and saw.....


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha moved to the side of the door carefully, maintaining concentration on her force field that was protecting them, willing it around the entrance of the door to keep the rushing soldier's safe as they began their assault.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

One of the shadowy figures burn to death as it was hit by the Inferno pistol. Yet suddenly one of them quickly burst towards them. It was a genestealer and it claws began to hack and slash as it got close to them. The other figures could not been seen.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Following Amicus through the opened portal, Jerico has enough time to see a blur that was the assassin fire off an inferno round into one of the five, killing it instantly. Even as the assassin moved, another blur moved along the corridor. What little Jerico saw of it told him either alien or mutant, four arms ending in claws, a bony mishapen head protruding from a scaly hide bent over.

But then again, what he had seen was only a glimpse as the thing moved faster than his human eyes could keep up with despite it going in his general direction. Before it was to late, Jerico fired a pair of shots, hoping that they would hit even as he made a fist with his mechanical hand and the ripper shot out.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry tucked in behind Jericho and stepped to the right, just in time to see the genestealer bearing down on Jericho. Harry side-stepped and brought his sniper issue lasgun to bear. He fired once on full power, hoping like crazy he hit the thing.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Peeking around the corner, waiting for the flash of the inferno pistol to ebb, she flipped the amplivisor on her helmet on, to get a better look at the shadowy figures, to see if they were more genestealers or if they were bearing ranged weapons.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus saw the genestealer fall and saw another one rush at Jerico and the stormtrooper. He made a quick decision to let them deal with it and push onwards. He ran forwards holding the inferno pistol high and he now brought the ctan phase sword upwards. He saw something to his left that looked like some sort of cover and he ducked down behind it. A thought struck him 
"I hope this is a desk"
He stuck the Ctan phase sword into it a few times and muttered into the vox
"Any hostiles with ranged weapons and what the hell am i crouching by?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry saw the second threat coming. He quickly slung his rifle over his back, and in the same movement drew his hell pistol and power sword. As the genestealer drew closer he started pumping shots into it with his pistol.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The genestealler was dead. Yet the other three could not be seen and the scans couldn't pick them up. Their was now two choices for the group to do. They could risk going further down this path and getting ambush by genesteallers or they could head back and go the other route.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Frak, the others were further down ahead than auspex signalled, they now out of range findink. Situation clear, we set up small surprise, then head other way. Secure room while I prep surprise.'
Natasha released her concentration on the energy field that was to protect them from incoming fire and scooted into the room, taking cover next to Amicus and pulled a few incendiary grenades out of the satchel, bending the pins so they would easily fall out, she took note to make sure the others secured the room, then used some tape from her webbing along with some rope, cutting it with her combat knife to proper length to set up a quick boobytrap at the exit on the other side of the room, and one in the middle of the room.
'Pull out, anybody comink through will receive hot surprise now.'
As the squad backed out of the room, she closed the door and taped one more grenade on the side, so it would go off as soon as the door opened, immolating whoever was on the other side.
Then she walked over to the locking mechanism that kept the airlock door shut and smashed it, so the door could not be opened without force.
Hiding one of the melta bombs in the corner of the room under some debris, she grinned.
'We leave key at doormat, should do fine when we make escape with shuttle. Time to hike it and see if other tubes safe to cross.'
She signalled for them to move out in their movement order again. quickly leaving the scene before the blips would begin to wonder why they weren't being pursued.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Releasing his clenched fist, the ripper flew back within his bionic limb. Ejecting the clip from his stubber, Jerico replaced the spent rounds before finally speaking out. _"Not to try and cause problems, but if we knew their were enemies down their and there was another way we could go, and avoid a fight, why didn't we?"_


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Because I expect them to come at us, now dey prepare ambush and wait for us to walk in, so they will sit put a while longer, so double time it. Harry keep sharp eye on back'


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus looked at the trap and smiled
perhaps the pilot was not so incompetent
He moved towards the door way and waited for the order to move
"Lets be quick then"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Harry heard his orders and kept a constant vigil behind them. He saw dark shapes moving in the shadows, but nothing seemed to be coming their way.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The area remained silent. It was almost as if something was controlling the genesteallers. The signals moved further down away from the trap. As for the other side their were no signals. Their was nothing in their way to stop them or at least that what is look like.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Ok, lets move.. keep your eye on any traps.. or a proper working cogitator, I want to see if I can get some more information on the state of this station.'


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

(Are you guys still interested in this rp? I am willing to continue this rp with only one person)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

( I still am  )


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> ( I still am  )


((OOC: Very well, if no one makes a post by tomorrow I will continue on with the rp with just you.))


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[You were away for a period of time, did you honestly expect everyone to remain poised over the moniter waiting for your return?]

Jerico shook his head, now if they ran into trouble in this new direction they would have no choice but to press forward. Natasha was skilled, but it took more than skill to lead, you truly needed to think steps ahead.

Moving towards the portal to the next corridor, Jerico pressed his back against the wall and waited for the others to get into place. _"Maybe before we venture forward, a group should be sent in ahead to make sure everything is clear? Can't include you in that Natasha, take no chance risking our pilot and leader being killed."_


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus nodded and moved to the opposite side of the portal. 
"Count me in."
He looked at Natasha and confidence flooded through him. They were making progress at last


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Everything remained quiet. As if they were being lured into a trap by something controlling all the genestealler.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'Keep movink, Amicus point, Jerico cover him. Be ready for trap.'
As they slowly made their progress along the coridors, she kept checking her auspex and flipping through the sensory input registration systems of her helmet, getting more familiar with the alien technology.
As she spotted a cogitator on the side, she motioned to it.
'keep me covered while I try get more info on station, I want seeink what we headink in.'
She carefully moved over to the machine and incanted the chants of activation and data retrieval, looking for the full status display of the station, to see which coridors would be blocked and which ones were still useable.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"Just don't take to long." Jerico mumbled as he walked further down the corridor. Making it to the end, he signaled for Amicus to get to the opposite side before he opened the hatch to move along further. With a little bit of luck, they wouldn't find much, and whatever they did find wouldn't be aware of them.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus saw Jerico's subtle signal and obeyed immediately trusting in the warriors greater experience.
He signalled quickly. 
"Shall I go in first?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys can now see all the way down the corridor which leads to another door. You are unable to see any enemies and no life signs on the rader (besides yours). Yet you feel a cold breeze as if something bad is about to happen. This is actually strange since your all on a space station and their shouldn't be a breeze.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Jerico jerked his head to the side, letting Amicus know that he'd cover the assassin as they moved forward. The breeze wasn't a good sign; could be an indication of some structural damage to the station that they would have to deal with. No one ever said this was going to be easy though, so there was no point in being caught off guard by something difficult.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

'AHHH!' Suddenly Natasha lets out a scream of pain, sinking to her knees as she holds her head. 'We are in trouble.. Psycher doink something in center of station.. we need to move FAST.'
* biting her lip and wiping away a bloody nose, she rises, looking grim *
'We need doink to him before he doink to us. MOVE, stealthink out window.'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

[Isn't that something for Necrosis to decide, and not you Einar? I know you want to do stuff, but constant god modding is no fun even if you have next to nothing to work with from the GM.]

Jerico turned his head as he thought he heard someone yell. Looking back at Amicus he shrugged before motioning for the assassin to move so that he could better cover him.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> [Isn't that something for Necrosis to decide, and not you Einar? I know you want to do stuff, but constant god modding is no fun even if you have next to nothing to work with from the GM.]
> 
> Jerico turned his head as he thought he heard someone yell. Looking back at Amicus he shrugged before motioning for the assassin to move so that he could better cover him.


((Actually I only told her about that since she was the only psycher. Also do you guys want to skip to the main battle or keep exploring the station?))


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

(( I sent him a PM asking for info from the cogitator, he replied about the psycher, I responded to that in the general RP, I'm good either way with the RP, maybe we can skip ahead a litle and resume it when we are at the door to the central place? ))


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys make to the next room. It's similar to the one you where you started. In this room their are some storage boxes, dead cultist that have been slash part. Their is also a data slate. You also realize their is an emergency escape pod. The other two doors look normal and are not lock. Yet the one that leads further in the space station has no gravity.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Picking up the data slate, Natasha checks it over to see if there's anything worthwhile on it, while voxing 'Finally, way to center of station, lets move quick. Hope you be rememberink your zero-grav lessons. And don't forget backfire on gun push you. so if you need shootink a heretic, brace yourselves.'


----------

